#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  MBA programs in Canada- Management programs in Canada- MBA education in Canada

## lovejain

_Hi!  This is Lovely, an education expert for education in Canada. I have  written about education in Canada, what you all students need to know  before you plan to study in Canada
_
*MBA programs in Canada*

  In the last few years,it goes without saying that International full time MBA programs are the post graduate courses which  most of the students prefer to do when their complete their graduation.The salaries of the graduates of B-schools from Canadian  universities are really very high.Canadian Schools rank among the top ten MBA institutions in the world.

In Canada, the average total tuition cost for a Master of Business  Administration (MBA) program for international students is  $30,435-$31,856. Perhaps not surprisingly, as with the fees for Canadian  students, the tendency is for the largest and most prestigious  institutions to have tuition that is over the national average. However,  somewhat of a surprise may be that HEC Montreal and the Schulich School  of Business at York University, which are often grouped among Canada's,  and often the world's, elite schools by reputable sources like  Business Week and the Financial Times, and many major employers have  tuition fees that fall below the national average for MBAs. 


Except for  Lansbridge University, Queen's University, and Simon Fraser University,  all tuition fees for international students are higher than those for  Canadian students.


*What is the criteria for deciding on a Canadian MBA school and program in Canada?*

Once you have determined that earning an MBA is important to achieving your objectives you must choose the appropriate program and school which is right for you. The search for the right education will be an involving and time-consuming project but will be worthwhile if you want to find the proper degree for you. The following is a list of 16 of the most important things to consider when choosing an MBA, albeit every individual may not take all of them into consideration:

*Criteria for Choosing a MBA School and Program*--

    Costs and benefits    Specialized, general, or combined MBA    Curriculum    Teaching quality    Reputation of the MBA school    Cooperative MBA programs    Distance MBA programs    Full-time vs part-time MBAs    Internationalized MBA    Recruitment possibilities    Rankings    International accreditation    Peer group    Size of student population    Competition    Bilingualism/Linguistic choice

*MBA in Canada*

*Degree Recognition*

Canada provides the  right opportunity to turn your dream of pursing an MBA into reality,  through meeting international high educational standards and low study  and living costs. Students who earn an MBA degree from a Canadian  B-school have better chances of career opportunities, business  networking, lucrative earnings, and growth prospects.

*Degree Structure*

MBA program curriculum  extends beyond teaching business fundamentals and disciplines, and  developing soft skills within future professionals. The duration of a  MBA program in Canada runs from 10 months to about 2 years, depending  upon the structure and curriculum of the MBA program applied for.  B-schools in Canada offer three kinds of MBA programs, namely,  generalized, specialized, and combined. Generalized MBA, also known as  generic, general management, or traditional MBA, imparts in students  management knowledge, skills, and abilities essential for operating  within varies aspects of a business. A generalized degree runs for 2  years in length, wherein the first year educates about basic business  fundamentals while the second year gets a step deeper into an area of  concentration the students wish to specialize in.


Specialized MBA  programs run for 1 year or even less, offering applicants to sharpen  their knowledge and skills in a particular area or aspect of business,  valuable for a specific field, industry, or sector. However, there are  certain B-schools who offer customized MBA, also referred to as  Corporate MBA, which can be availed only by working professionals to  enhance their abilities and hence, are tailor-made. Finally, the  combined MBA programs, lasting for up to 4 years, provide the  opportunity of earning a degree in business and in another discipline,  such as agriculture, arts, engineering, law, and medicine, both at the  same time. Depending upon the structure of the program, a portion of the  course can be either generalized or specialized. The successful  completion of the course and being honored with an MBA degree opens  numerous career opportunities in the private, public, and not-for-profit  sectors.

*Academic Calendar*

The academic calendar  for Canadian universities and private colleges is pretty similar to  universities in the United States. An academic year comprises of two  terms and one session. The fall term runs from September through  December while the winter term begins in January and ends in April. The  winter term is followed by a summer session which starts in early May  extending up till mid-August.

*Admissions Requirements for MBA in Canada*

*Previous academic  record* plays a vital role in deciding upon your eligibility for securing  admission in a MBA program in Canada. It is important to hold a good  and positive academic record to obtain admission in a reputed B-school. Though each  business school has its own individual minimum requirements for  admission to an MBA program, it is highly recommended that you have  completed a* 4-year undergraduate course*.*Transcripts (mark  sheets)* should be provided by each and every educational institution you  have attended post secondary school. They should be duly signed and  attested across the seal by the registrar. In fact, most business  schools demand transcripts to be sealed in an envelope. Get multiple  copies of all the transcripts. Never convert your  marks in your countrys system of grading into the Canadian Grade Point  System, as the conversion may not always be accurate and can cause  problems in granting your admission. Ideally, you can attach an  explanatory note from your college stating your rank in the university,  against the number of students in your class and in the university. All transcripts  produced in a language other than English must be translated into  English, only by the issuing authority or university; else your  application may be disqualified. GMAT and TOEFL are  the two standardized tests necessary to qualify for admission to an MBA  college in Canada. The minimum GMAT score required by a top university  ranges from 500 to 600, while the minimum score for TOEFL varies from  550 to 600 (Paper-based test) and 213 to 250 (Computer-based test). Applying for an MBA  program in Canada requires the applicants to have a working experience  of a minimum 2 to 3 years. As such, a detailed resume should be drafted,  indicating all the necessary information about the professional working  experience, such as positions held, achievements, and scope of work. Letters of  reference or recommendation are extremely important for admission to an  MBA program in all Canadian universities. These proofs of your  professional and personal background should be signed by people who know  you well professionally or have taught you in a subject related to the  course you are applying to. These should highlight some concrete  examples of your qualities, strengths, and potential. Statement of  purpose or personal essay is yet another significant criterion for  evaluating your application for admission. This essential factor is  important for presenting you as an individual and marketing yourself to  the university applied.
_If You have any query regarding the education in Canada, please feel free to ask. I'll be glad to answer them_






  Similar Threads: Students visa for Canada-How to apply for visa in Canada-Visa application for Canada Education System In Canada-Type Of Education In Canada

----------

